# Possible to sign up for two locals?



## GuiltySpark (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi! I am going to sign up for the apprentice program at local 26 on Monday.I am also thinking about signing up for local 24 maybe in a month or two just to give myself more options. Local 24 and 26 are close to where I live so I have no problems doing either one :thumbsup:. Is this allowed?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I can tell you 26 has a larger service area and generally seems to have more work. There is a certain angst between 24's leadership and 26 companies.


----------



## GuiltySpark (Mar 10, 2009)

Ya I am signing up for local 26 first. This is my first choice and I really hope I get it. If I don't, then i would not mind local 24 at all. It's a great opportunity either way. I just hope this is allowed... Thanks for the reply :thumbsup:


----------



## knaack134 (Jan 20, 2009)

You can sign up for as many programs as you like. There are no rules against it. And its a good idea, don't put all of your eggs in one basket. I was almost a plumber.


----------



## GuiltySpark (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks I will do that :thumbup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

GuiltySpark said:


> Hi! I am going to sign up for the apprentice program at local 26 on Monday.I am also thinking about signing up for local 24 maybe in a month or two just to give myself more options. Local 24 and 26 are close to where I live so I have no problems doing either one :thumbsup:. Is this allowed?


Why not? Would you only apply for 1 job at a time anywhere else.


----------

